# Drowning skunks.



## ddawg16

You don't want to know my opinion of your idea. I would get banned for life from this site. 

Have you considered the easy approach? Remove the reason they are coming on your property....which is usually food.


----------



## Squeakyhinge

Well, they seem to stick around even after the food is gone. Would my garden of Brussel sprouts and kale attract skunk? I thought they had sweet tooths?


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## kwikfishron

Squeakyhinge said:


> Well, they seem to stick around even after the food is gone.


As long as there are insects, worms, grubs, rodents, snakes, and berries (for that sweet tooth) and many other things then the food is not gone.


----------



## AllanJ

Use Scotts Skunkex (r) on the lawn at the appointed times and the skunks will go to the neighbors' lawns instead to dig.


----------



## AllanJ

Sorry, I meant Grubex (r)


----------



## nanuk

After tearing apart and eating an enormous wasp nest under a thick evergreen shrub, this little fellow proceeded to digging for a dessert.

It is so entertaining how they completely ignore you.

The pic is from yesterday.


----------



## oh'mike

Sad that our laws make killing a skunk the only legal way to get rid of it once you have trapped it---

Drowning is about as humane as you can get---I am a law breaker---and take them for a ride and release them----


----------



## jagans

oh'mike said:


> Sad that our laws make killing a skunk the only legal way to get rid of it once you have trapped it---
> 
> Drowning is about as humane as you can get---I am a law breaker---and take them for a ride and release them----


 Ill remember to never hitchhike where you live. LOLOL :laughing:


----------



## gmaint

_Well, I guess if you want to drown them.......
Make sure you put their head underwater first and hold them there 
_


----------



## joecaption

The humane way is with a small have a heart trap and a can of cat food or sardines.
The small trap keeps them from raising there tail.
Surprising how hard it is to get them to spray.
If there not scared there not going to spray.


----------



## nanuk

Thanks for the info oh'mike. I did not know about the "do-not-release" law. Is it because of the rabies?
Then I would guess the same applies to racoons. Does it?

In Illinois--that is the law for raccoons and skunks---I don't know the reasoning---I just can't bring myself to kill them---so I become a criminal----Imagine the shame of telling your cell mate that you are doing time for releasing a skunk---


----------



## PaulBob

1. Drowning a skunk causes the skunk to panic and release its spray. It is NOT the most humane way to euthanize them. Drowning is not a relaxing way to die.

A better way would be a shotgun blast to the head at close range but that comes with its own list of problems.. 

The absolute best and most humane way to kill an animal is to use a gas chamber.. Helium is probably best.. CO2 or just CO from an engine exhaust work well also but you have to make sure you don't cook them with hot fumes or scare them with a loud engine. (kind of tough to do). 

2. It takes 3 days for a skunk to "recharge" after it sprays.

My dog just got sprayed by one Thursday night.. We used the mythbusters chemical formula to clean her up.. Baking soda, hydrogen peroxide and dish soap removed 99% of the odor.. 

Skunks are really not much of a problem when compared to other pests like a raccoon. People think if you are within a skunks range that you're going to get sprayed but that is FAR FAR from the truth..


----------



## AllanJ

PaulBob said:


> ... The absolute best and most humane way to kill an animal is to use a gas chamber. ...


Once I trapped a skunk using a Havahart (tm) trap but then covered the trap with a blanket and used a Revenge (tm) cartridge (resembles a small stick of dynamite) to emit gas and asphyxiate the skunk.


oh'mike said:


> ... Drowning is about as humane as you can get---I am a law breaker---and take them for a ride and release them----


I think it was the movie "Deer Hunter" that had a scene where prisoners of war were imprisoned in a large cage that in turn was thrown in the river. I didn't watch the whole movie but the part I saw did not have them leaving the POWs in the river to drown but rather after an interval the cage was lifted out allowing the POWs a chance to catch their breath (and then resubmerged for a few more sessions). Also related, google "ducking stool."


----------



## Bud Cline

As PC as this country has become over the years I'm surprised that someone would have the balls to even ask such a question in a place like this.:yes:


----------



## r0ckstarr

Squeakyhinge said:


> Btw, Are skunks good for anything?


They're good for eating many home and farm pests (including: mice, rats, gophers, moles, aphids, grubs, beetles, yellow jackets, grasshoppers, cutworms, rattlesnakes, black widow spiders, cockroaches, snails, etc.)


----------



## spaceman spif

I saw the title for this thread and I thought it was the name of a cool new rock band.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

I thought it was a Political Action Commitee.....


----------



## Bud Cline

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I thought it was a Political Action Commitee.....


Okay now "*THAT'S FUNNY*"!
And I know just which one I would start with.:whistling2:
If you could get the prick to stay home long enough.


----------



## ddawg16

Every year we hear about people in the foot hill neighborhoods complaining mountain lions and bears coming down and wanting animal control to kill them. They can't leave their cats out, they become 'food'.

And every year we have to educate them in the fact 'they' moved into the animals neighborhood. Learn to live with them. For the most part people have learned that if you remove the food source, they don't come down...but if you let your pets roam in the back yard....expect to need new pets.

Can't help but think about what we did to the American Indian a 100 years or so ago.

Ok, I'll stop before I get political.


----------



## r0ckstarr

ddawg16 said:


> but if you let your pets roam in the back yard....expect to need new pets.


There's a bunch of coyotes that live in a giant field/wooded area behind my house. Sometimes rabbits will wander up near the back fence and hang around there. Then you hear coyotes yapping near the back fence, and never see the rabbit again. Once the rabbit is gone, they go back into the woods. My girlfriend wants a pet duck. :laughing:


----------

